# kppp works, but wvdial and gnome-ppp don't!

## kornhs4

last weekend I emerged gnome, before I used kppp and it did it's job fine. But no I wan't to use wvdial (or gnome-ppp), but it doesn't work (as user or root, doesn't matter):

#wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Cannot get information for serial port.

I use slmodem (Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Intel 537 [56k Winmodem]). With gtkterm on /dev/ttySL0, i get an answers on AT or ATI and so on.

My wvdial.conf looks like (/dev/modem is a ln to /dev/ttySL0):

more /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Baud = 56000

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem = /dev/modem

ISDN = 0

Carrier Check = no

Stupid Mode = yes

Phone = *

Username = *

Password = *

Has anyone an idea, what's wrong? I have searched the gentoo-forum through, googled, no answer. What's about: "Cannot get information for serial port"?

Thanks a lot,

kornhs4

----------

## man

hey,

i too am experiencing the same problem except that the "cannot get serial port info" is referring to my usb modem.

gentoo is starting to suck!

man

----------

## kornhs4

I don't know, if it's a gentoo specific problem. Whatever, nobody seems to have a solution for this problem. So have to go on with kppp.

----------

## srlinuxx

what does your /dev/modem link to?  I've kinda gotten lazy about it and always do a wvdialconf after a fresh install.  That way it just sets up the modem it finds.

oh and gnome-ppp ain't never worked!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kornhs4

My /dev/modem is linked to /dev/ttySL0. However, it doesn't matter, if wvdial.conf is configured with /dev/modem  or /dev/ttySL0.

But with gtkterm --port /dev/modem (or /dev/ttySL0) I get an answer from AT commands!

It seems, that wvdial can't operate with /dev/ttySL0, because there is a problem with serial connection or so.

----------

## warchiefx

Same problem here, don't know what it is. I have been using gnome-ppp for the last 2 months (yes... it works), i even switched to using wvdial alone just for laziness (you know reaching the mouse and clicking and stuff) and it was great. Yesterday I decided to do a fresh install of gentoo on the same pc (livecd 2004.3) and then I got the same problem you are having. I am even using the same kernel i was using before (2.6.9-r10), the same configuration scripts, same kernel .config but i still can get info on the serial port. 

I've tried messing with devfsd (in case of some permission error), recompiling my kernel with some related options changed, then after that i even used genkernel so that my kernel behaved just like the livecd's, but to no avail.

I just don't want to use kde for this, too much bloat.

----------

## alexanderliu

```

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

Port Scan<*1>: S1   S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7

ttySL0<Info>: Cannot get information for serial port.

Port Scan<*1>: SL0

Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

Did you configure it properly with setserial?

Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wvdial/

If you still have problems, send mail to wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca.

```

i can use the minicom to dial with /dev/ttySL0 by command ATDT 1234

what's wrong?

----------

## warchiefx

When you were installing... did u put the -p flag to the tar cmd for the stage you where using?

I think it is really a permission problem, and that's the root of all it.

Trying it now, i'll be telling the results when i finish.

----------

## man

 *warchiefx wrote:*   

> When you were installing... did u put the -p flag to the tar cmd for the stage you where using?
> 
> I think it is really a permission problem, and that's the root of all it.
> 
> Trying it now, i'll be telling the results when i finish.

 

hey, dunno about permissions but you never know. my usb modems driver worked for months, then 2 weeks ago i did an emerge -u world and upon reboot the usb modem was no longer functioning. the modems driver (ttyACMO) reports the modem as a serial modem (dunno why) so i guess that's why i'm having the same problem as serial port modems. i opened up the permissions on the driver but still not working *sigh*. good luck at finding a cure.

man

----------

## didl

AFAIK this is related to the new versions of wvstreams and wvdial and

I have no clue how it can be fixed. Downgrading to the respective

previous versions should help and get you guys back online.

Personally, I have decided to use pppd directly via the

 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 script. Just configure /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 and

you should be good to go. Works like a charm here   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucascarnato

i have the same problem.

how do I downgrade wvdial and friends? to which version??

help

----------

## lucascarnato

hey i have the same problem, but also more!

when I run kppp i have this error NO CARRIER,

boring modem, but some months ago it was fine!

Did you find a solution?

help!

luca

----------

## motaboy

It should be already fixed with wvstreams-4.0.1-r1.ebuild

Look also at bugs #79897 and #79913.

----------

## lucascarnato

anyway I still have no carrier error with wvdial kppp gppp 

any ideas?!

luca

----------

## motaboy

remove the carrier detection. it's an kppp option and also a wvdial one. of course you have to be sure that your cable is rightly connected.

----------

## lucascarnato

really?!?!

I did it,but without positive results...

the only doubt that I have is that maybe my modem is not working anymore... I have to try with windows

luca

ciao

----------

## lucascarnato

I have just downloaded the new slmodem driver, this is way I have found in FAQ page of the web site; it's exactly my problem. What should I do?

What do I do if the modem does not dial when I enter the command /ATDT"phone number"/ and press twice on the enter key?  (Instead, I get a "NO CARRIER" message with not enough time to dial).

All input during connection will break the session, regardless of the modem.  To correct you may type: ATDT and press 'Enter' once to start the dialing process, and wait for the modem to answer ('CONNECT...' 'NO-CARRIER', 'BUSY', etc.).

ciao luca

----------

